# Sabadell bank bankruptcy?



## nidelva (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello,
if I understood correctly Spanish TV News informed today that Sabadell bank has declared bankruptcy. It seemed from this forum discussions (and it is considered in Spain too) that this bank is (was?) solid and to be trusted. 
I would appreciate opinions about which bank can be trusted now for foreign Clients service and having a personal who speaks English.

Uncertain times, indeed!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

All I can find about this bank is that it is selling off several branches of it's business which it considers unprofitable. Latest news feeds are: Banco Sabadell sell their unpaid debt management and collection business to Lindorff Spain
28/07/2014 12:11

Banco Sabadell completes the acquisition and integration of JGB Bank in Florida
14/07/2014 09:00

Banco Sabadell is organising the first hackathon to boost digital innovation in the financial sector with the collaboration of Mobile World Capital Barcelona
04/09/2014 11:32

Where did you hear this and does anyone else know anything?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Same here can't find anything on this.

But it poses a question nonetheless. If a bank goes bankrupt in Spain would you lose whatever money you have in that bank?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pazcat said:


> Same here can't find anything on this.
> 
> But it poses a question nonetheless. If a bank goes bankrupt in Spain would you lose whatever money you have in that bank?


No there is an EU-wide deposit protection for the first €100k I believe.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Besides Sabadell are probably "too big to fail".


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Chopera said:


> Besides Sabadell are probably "too big to fail".


Aren't they the second or third in Spain now - after Santander and BBVA(??)


----------



## nidelva (Nov 12, 2012)

*misunderstood about Sabadell*

Sorry about a false alarm,
as I mentioned I could have misunderstood information on Spanish TV.
It appeared that a manager (or director) of Sabadell, Botin is dead.
So, all goes well With the bank itself.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nidelva said:


> Sorry about a false alarm,
> as I mentioned I could have misunderstood information on Spanish TV.
> It appeared that a manager (or director) of Sabadell, Botin is dead.
> So, all goes well With the bank itself.


he was the president/chair of Santander

Santander Chairman Emilio Botín Dies at Age 79 - WSJ


----------

